# Prizefighter Welterweights IV & Jürgen Brähmer vs Enzo Maccarinelli RBR



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Not seen a thread yet so thought I would do the honours.

Who you guys got tonight?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

My heart says Enzo and Byrne.

My head says braehmer and Gallagher.

Just realised we won't see David price against pala next week.boxnation already have copperbox and Bradley-pacquiao.so no chance we see the Scandinavian sauerland show.andy lee v frank hortha also on there.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really hope enzo can do it but think breahmer on points. Can't look past Gallagher for prizefighter means he's fist on, but shit odds so put a bit on Byrne


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lewis Rees drew 76-76 with garrido.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Dieing for a Pot Noodle.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Lewis Rees drew 76-76 with garrido.


Fuck was he shit? He only lives 10mins away from me iv seen him fight plenty of times? Has Liam Williams been on yet he lives up the road, I'm watching the sky bill because didn't think them two would be on German TV


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Dieing for a Pot Noodle.


Kabab tonight


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone know how I can watch the card before 9? I only have skygo here so can't watch it on the red button, only when it comes on sky sports 2 at 9.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Currently consuming a chicken & shish mixed kebab, 9/10.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I've got tagliatelle, it's almost noodles.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Fuck was he shit? He only lives 10mins away from me iv seen him fight plenty of times? Has Liam Williams been on yet he lives up the road, I'm watching the sky bill because didn't think them two would be on German TV


It won't get shown as far as I am aware.

I read the report on boxing scenes news page.they scored it 76-76 as well.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

What time is the Enzo ringwalk does anyone know?

Big ask for Enzo to win tonight, think he'll take a SD.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Kabab tonight


Who ya got tonight? Are you going for Enzo or what, and what about PF?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Szot has given Boylan a good workout,Boylan has a lot to learn though.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

How many fights has Enzo had at 175? How has his chin looked?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Szot has given Boylan a good workout,Boylan has a lot to learn though.


Yeah, I don't really get why Eddie signed him to be honest, seems more like a Warren signing doesn't he? As he might be a good additional to Copper Box shows etc and Warren has a lot more people in his stable around that level like Buglioni/Skeete etc, guys who probably aren't going to get above British level at best. I'd be surprised if Boylan wins a British title, and he's not the ticket seller people think he is, so I don't really see what he adds to the Matchroom stable.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Who ya got tonight? Are you going for Enzo or what, and what about PF?


I would fucking love it if enzo won but he's not going to get a points win in Germany & don't think he has the power at light heavy to ko breahmer, so breahmer on points I reckon,

cant see past Gallagher for prizefighter fighting first means he gets the most rest

who you got?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack culcay in the ring.this boy has real ability and is a good watch.

I may be in the minority here but I like German shows.they match their lads well,and you don't see many blow outs or waste of time fights.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I really would love to be proven wrong, but I think Enzo could be in for a bad night. Watching his interview on Boxnation, I have to say he didn't look well and even seemed a little bit punch drunk.

I just hope he gets through this fight ok and calls it a day.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Jack culcay in the ring.this boy has real ability and is a good watch.
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I like German shows.they match their lads well,and you don't see many blow outs or waste of time fights.


culcay is just too weak for light middleweight. just not enough strength, he has skills but lacks the strength for a light middleweight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Ryder!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoy your pot noodle, boys.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Jack culcay in the ring.this boy has real ability and is a good watch.
> 
> I may be in the minority here but *I like German shows.*they match their lads well,and you don't see many blow outs or waste of time fights.


I think they are great shows. :thumbsup


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

My Saturday night is sorted.....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I think they are great shows. :thumbsup


Good man.

Real boxing,where their prospects fight long distance fights very early.

I like to see new talent as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryder looking sharp.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> I would fucking love it if enzo won but he's not going to get a points win in Germany & don't think he has the power at light heavy to ko breahmer, so breahmer on points I reckon,
> 
> cant see past Gallagher for prizefighter fighting first means he gets the most rest
> 
> who you got?


Yeah, i agree, but i've got Braehmer by KO. Will probably be too tough for Enzo.

I'm also rolling with Paddy in PF. The draw has been kind to him, with him fighting first as you said. But at the same time he'll have to beat two good fighters to even reach the final.
I think that the best 3 fighters in PF (apart from Paddy), are Byrne, Garton, & Ochieng. And he may have to fight all 3 of them, so in that sense the draw hasn't been that kind to him.


----------



## Jun Fan (Aug 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Enjoy your pot noodle, boys.


has bibi been cooking for you Laz?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Glen knows Ryder is strong because he shook his hand.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

*burps*


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Yeah, I don't really get why Eddie signed him to be honest, seems more like a Warren signing doesn't he? As he might be a good additional to Copper Box shows etc and Warren has a lot more people in his stable around that level like Buglioni/Skeete etc, guys who probably aren't going to get above British level at best. I'd be surprised if Boylan wins a British title, and he's not the ticket seller people think he is, so I don't really see what he adds to the Matchroom stable.


Yep,if he`s not a huge ticket seller I don`t get it either.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Good man.
> 
> Real boxing,where their prospects fight long distance fights very early.
> 
> I like to see new talent as well.


Hoping to get over to one of The Sauerland cards some time soon.

Think Roman Roell is the best announcer in the business too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryder is better on the front foot for sure, he's comfortable but needs to step it up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jun Fan said:


> has bibi been cooking for you Laz?


You know how we do.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, i agree, but i've got Braehmer by KO. Will probably be too tough for Enzo.
> 
> I'm also rolling with Paddy in PF. The draw has been kind to him, with him fighting first as you said. But at the same time he'll have to beat two good fighters to even reach the final.
> I think that the best 3 fighters in PF (apart from Paddy), are Byrne, Garton, & Ochieng. And he may have to fight all 3 of them, so in that sense the draw hasn't been that kind to him.


Ye I see what you mean, it will be hard for him, Gallaghers odds were shit so put a few quid on Byrne


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryder not showing his eamonn o Kane form here.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Poor from Ryder this..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Poor from Ryder this..


Yeah he is far from his best.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Enjoy your pot noodle, boys.


Now take a picture of your dinner, I bet it looks nothing like that.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wilsons round Ryder needs to wake up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Now take a picture of your dinner, I bet it looks nothing like that.


:lol: Mate I eat that every other day. & yes it does.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I'm fucking well confused, I can't find the Ryder fight anyway on BG.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't get the Ryder hype, boring.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor,scrappy fight this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryder looking flat, why's he just throwing right hands?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Poor from Ryder this..





One to watch said:


> Yeah he is far from his best.


He was never really that good to begin with.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> I don't get the Ryder hype, boring.


He`s far better then this showing


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

So is Pulev up next or what.

Boxing nation posting only the haealiner on their website isn't good enough. They should post the whole card.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck Boxing Guru.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Poor,scrappy fight this.


It`s not as bad as you think but it`s also not as good as Smith is trying to make out it is


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Anybody got a stream for this? Fuck sake. :lol:


You ain't missing much.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> You ain't missing much.


Meh, still wanna watch it. BG don't have it on any channel.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> Meh, still wanna watch it. BG don't have it on any channel.


Its cos its on the red button mate...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ryder has a lot of potential but he needs to start learning how to apply pressure more consistently. He'd have beaten Saunders if he could have upped it more often but he's too prone to flat moments and gives away rounds easily. I thought they'd fix it after the Saunders fight but apparently not. If a fighter loses a round, that's fine, but they should never give it away.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> Ryder has a lot of potential but he needs to start learning how to apply pressure more consistently. He'd have beaten Saunders if he could have upped it more often but he's too prone to flat moments and gives away rounds easily. I thought they'd fix it after the Saunders fight but apparently not. If a fighter loses a round, that's fine, but they should never give it away.


Against o'kane he looked like a world class counter puncher in the making.

He has stalled a bit since.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith: 'And he's won that' No Adam, that's your opinion.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Danny said:


> Meh, still wanna watch it. BG don't have it on any channel.


I'm in the same position, can get it at 9 though through sky go, looks like BG will have it then too.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell Ryder is making a meal of this,oh well at least it`s not one sided.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

78-73 Ryder


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Ryder has no accuracy and no timing. He's an amateur.

^And he came at BJS with everything he had. He just couldn't hit a moving target to save his life.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ryder TKO9!! Finally stepped it up!


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Had Ryder in 9


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pulled it out of the bag.

Stopped.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Decent finish but fucking hell, Ryder barely threw a left hand all night!! Surely he had an injury..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Decent finish but fucking hell, Ryder barely threw a left hand all night!! Surely he had an injury..


thats what i was wondering


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Better from Ryder,he was poor tonight but he does have talent and has potential to do something decent in this sport.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Better from Ryder,he was poor tonight but he does have talent and has potential to do something decent in this sport.


I agree.he has all the tools.

Let's see him out regularly now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryder thought it was close on the cards? I gave Wilson 1 round..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack culcay v Liam smith would be a really good fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah Simms confirms about the hand


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Like I said, left hand injury  Classy of Ryder to not mention it though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Like I said, left hand injury  Classy of Ryder to not mention it though.


Yeah it was,when many fighters would of mentioned it straight away.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Boxnation the only place to be later.

Kubrat Pulev Vs Ivica Perkovic (9pm-ish)

Enzo Maccarinelli Vs Juergen Braehmer - WBA Light HW Title.
(9.45pm-ish)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Boxnation the only place to be later.
> 
> Kubrat Pulev Vs Ivica Perkovic (9pm-ish)
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Loving the boxnation punditry tonight.really interesting.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Cheers mate.


Pulev up now..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pulev ringwalk.

Nothing fight,but not really their fault.they have had 4 opponents this week.

Perkovic was stopped in 3 by Gary Cornish last time out.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

One round blowout coming up should be


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> One round blowout coming up should be


Hmm.

No I'll go 3 or 4.pulev is a slow burner.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Got Enzo by KO and Ochieng to win PF. SHOW ME THE BEANS. @Hook! @Lunny


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Another jab KO by Pulev imo


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Got Enzo by KO and Ochieng to win PF. SHOW ME THE BEANS. @*Hook!* @*Lunny*


I'd be amazed if Ochieng doesn't simply get outworked over 3 rounds at least 1 time out of 3 fights. It's not like he's a class above these guys in reality either to make up for it, he's over-rated anyway.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Pulev is nothing special imo.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Enzo's odds are getting shorter, worth a punt?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope this guy doesn`t last to many rounds, because I don`t want Hearn to say about AJs next opponent `well at least this guy look Pulev 6 rounds`


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What's a good betting site to join?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I hope this guy doesn`t last to many rounds, because I don`t want Hearn to say about AJs next opponent `well at least this guy look Pulev 6 rounds`


:lol:


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Pulev is nothing special imo.


Me too. Way too stand up right with no lateral or head movement. Wladimir blasts him out in 8 rounds.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight has confirmed what I think we all knew. Pulev and Cornish are pretty much on a par.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

these guys are sloppy...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Got Enzo by KO and Ochieng to win PF. SHOW ME THE BEANS. @*Hook!* @*Lunny*


If ochieng wins PF ill bare my arse. Hes a poor fighter going backwards and his style is all wrong for prizefighter. Sitting on the ropes counter punching aint gonna win you prizefighter..


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> What's a good betting site to join?


Paddy power I'm with, was ladbrokes they were shit


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> If ochieng wins PF ill bare my arse. Hes a poor fighter going backwards and his style is all wrong for prizefighter. Sitting on the ropes counter punching aint gonna win you prizefighter..


Says a lot what Hearn thinks about him now putting him in this


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Paddy power I'm with, was ladbrokes they were shit


Cheers.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> If ochieng wins PF ill bare my arse. Hes a poor fighter going backwards and his style is all wrong for prizefighter. Sitting on the ropes counter punching aint gonna win you prizefighter..


Yep and sitting on the ropes not punching will also not win you prizefighter,his output in his last couple of fights have been pathetic.


----------



## jamestoney89 (Oct 11, 2013)

Is Steve Bunce sick?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

jamestoney89 said:


> Is Steve Bunce sick?


Belfast last night I guess?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunce should not even be on air :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Belfast last night I guess?


Belfast is full of sick people.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

jamestoney89 said:


> Is Steve Bunce sick?


Looks like he got AIDS in Belfast overnight...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


>


Love that tune:good


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

poor blokes really struggling now :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Camacho stops his opponent in the 4th round..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

somebody run over and give him a potnoodles.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Love that tune:good


:good:deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Are people really calling Pulev poor?? He did what he needed to do with an oppenent who only came in at short notice.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :good:deal


Tom Petty TKO 1


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Like Williams jab..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Liam Williams looking good.

And John,no pulev is far from poor.he is a legit top 5 heavy,a good boxer.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Tom Petty TKO 1


:yep damn right.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Are people really calling Pulev poor?? He did what he needed to do with an oppenent who only came in at short notice.


It is because of his basic style. Well Wladimir also has a basic style. 
So far nobody could give him big problems. And this while fighting decent opposition. Plus he is really good on his feets for such a big guy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Probably already been asked but anyone know what time Enzo's on?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This is moi toim to shoine!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> Probably already been asked but anyone know what time Enzo's on?


According to BoxNation anytime after 9.30 :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I reckon Byrne is good value at 7/2 to win this, there's no real other obvious contenders.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Liam Williams looking good.
> 
> And John,no pulev is far from poor.he is a legit top 5 heavy,a good boxer.


Used to push cleverly hard in spars & has schooled eubank jr


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

All these haters making Ochieng sxamous.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Domestic middleweights

Billy joe Saunders
John Ryder
Chris Eubank Jnr
Adam etches
Nick Blackwell
Eamonn o'kane
Kerry hope

I think liam Williams looks fit to join that group on this showing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PMSL Ochieng got lucky there!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gallagher fighting like a drunk outside a pub, far too wild.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha this is a right slugfest!!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Well this is fun


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PMFSL!!!! Both down!!! what a round...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brilliant.

Ochieng is a bigger puncher at welter.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

great first round :rofl


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> PMFSL!!!! Both down!!! what a round...


Cracking first round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Pretty sure I've seen scraps identical to this outside the pub at 1am. :lol:

Gallagher looks shit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

oooooh how does that taste @Danny? You wanna suck it some more?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Ooooh!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this PF fight wild and entertaining.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> oooooh how does that taste @*Danny*? You wanna suck it some more?


:lol: Fuck sake.

I didn't say he wouldn't beat Gallagher though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Ochieng is a bigger puncher at welter.


He still isn't half a puncher at the weight , Gallagher is just wreckless. Fighting like a crack addict.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ochieng in actually throwing punches shocker!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He still isn't half a puncher at the weight , Gallagher is just wreckless. Fighting like a crack addict.


Yeah agree.

But ochieng looked a bigger puncher against dale Evans in his last welter outing.


----------



## jamestoney89 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bunce looks fucked :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunce nuts ain't dropped :lol:.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ochieng picking some nice punches, just needs to stay on his feet and he's won this for me.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ochieng 1 pt up going into the last..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> ochieng 1 pt up going into the last..


Surely he is 2 points up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah agree.
> 
> But ochieng looked a bigger puncher against dale Evans in his last welter outing.


I think that was more to do with Evans being dog tired when he got hurt but your probably right.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Surely he is 2 points up.


This.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why is gallagher a 1/2 fav in running?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Gallagher needs a baseball bat.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

miranda vs pavlik..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is looking like Ochieng-Quigley. Eagle on the ropes picking him off.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Gallagher is absolute shite, how on Earth was he the favourite? :lol: 

Ochieng's got this.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm off out.

I will avoid all Enzo and prizefighter talk in the pubs.not exactly hard.

Good night of boxing by the looks,the prizefighter could be great.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Surely he is 2 points up.


10-8 ochien 1st round, 10-9 Gallagher 2nd round? being kind to paddy...


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

The eagle got this


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

John Ryder has already fought? Wtf


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Kalle sounds more cockney than me. My gf didn't believe me when I told her he was German.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gallagher is awful. Cleared a lot of people out in the prediction league ))


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunce looks a wreck :rofl:rofl. He's been knocking off dodgy brasses in Belfast..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Eagle got this! A lot picked Gallagher too, he was poor.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Why did I change? :huh :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ochieng better get the fucking nod now.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Gallagher is absolute shite, how on Earth was he the favourite? :lol:
> 
> Ochieng's got this.


He beat Callum smith in the amateurs.that has made him a favourite with casuals and hardcore fans a like.without watching him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ishy said:


> John Ryder has already fought? Wtf


They had all 3 real fights on first!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Great comment from Buncey earlier "Brahmers happy at moment he hasn`t been to prison for a couple of years":lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

No idea why Gallagher was the fav in this comp, it was always between Byrne and Ochieng for me.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> No idea why Gallagher was the fav in this comp, it was always between Byrne and Ochieng for me.


Come on dean Byrne lad!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He beat Callum smith in the amateurs.that has made him a favourite with casuals and hardcore fans a like.without watching him.


:yep

Doesn't mean shit does it..Travis Dickinson beat George Groves twice in the amateurs, now look at the gap in class between them.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> They had all 3 real fights on first!


That's a shame. Was hoping they'd show it before the final or something.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Get in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Great comment from Buncey earlier "Brahmers happy at moment he hasn`t been to prison for a couple of years":lol:


:rofl


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

eagle looks very very exhausted - he dont look good at all.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ochieng is fucked. Gonna be replaced here!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit. What's up with Ochieng


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh no, please god be alright.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Think it's time for a whip-round to buy Bunce a new tie.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh shit..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, just switched over Buncey does look like absolute shit. :lol:

What's going on in PF? Has Ochieng collapsed?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fucking hell, just switched over Buncey does look like absolute shit. :lol:
> 
> What's going on in PF? Has Ochieng collapsed?


Yep. Laying him down and giving him oxygen..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Fucking hell, just switched over Buncey does look like absolute shit. :lol:
> 
> What's going on in PF? Has Ochieng collapsed?


Yeah, paramedics in the ring with him.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

This looks bad


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Come on dean Byrne lad!!


Defo mate, I have a few quid on him, 7/2 is great odds imo.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck i went diown and came back..wtf happened??


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone post us a pic of Bunce.

Shit. Erick


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

shiiiiiiit

hopefully its just a feint or something


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit, hope Ochieng is ok. Maybe he's weight drained, after all the losses he's had recently you've got to feel for him after putting in a good performance there.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit.

Erik is a great character,this is sad.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Will they let him fight in the Semi?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> fuck i went diown and came back..wtf happened??


Ochieng won, went back to his corner looking dazed and possibly collapsed. Paramedics came in giving oxygen.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Shit, hope Ochieng is ok. Maybe he's weight drained, after all the losses he's had recently you've got to feel for him after putting in a good performance there.


Weight drained followed by a fast hard 3 rounder.

Let's hope your right.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuck I hope he's ok


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hopefully its nothing too serious, just a bit of mild dehydration/exhaustion. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Will they let him fight in the Semi?


No chance.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gallagher reinstated? WTF???????


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Will they let him fight in the Semi?


Seriously ?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Paddy Gallagher back in. :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Ochieng won, went back to his corner looking dazed and possibly collapsed. Paramedics came in giving oxygen.


Jesus!! everyone send your powers to the man..


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Gallagher reinstated? WTF???????


Yeah thats fucking bullshit..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What are the reserves even there for then?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Gallagher reinstated? WTF???????


don;t they have a stand-in??


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

There's fucking 2 back up fighters back stage! When you say there's a 'fix' in boxing...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Theres gonna be some serious gubbage on the betting markets after that...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Weight drained followed by a fast hard 3 rounder.
> 
> Let's hope your right.


Didn't he fight Perkins at Middleweight like 2/3 weeks ago, it must be that.


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

lovely have 60 on gallaghern hope ochieng is weight drained


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

They used to have stand ins didnt they? They not got any any more?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

PF can go to hell..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I went for Byrne, can't see how he loses this.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> There's fucking 2 back up fighters back stage! When you say there's a 'fix' in boxing...


I thought that was why the reserves were there.

Robert Lloyd Taylor being the obvious example,came in after jj bird passed out in the dressing room.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Obviously Ochieng's health is my main concern here, but my 10/1 beans is down the drain.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> They used to have stand ins didnt they? They not got any any more?


@FreelanceFoz: Nathan Dale (10st 8lbs 2oz) and Hull's Tom Knight (10st 8lbs) named as two @PrizefighterUK reserves.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> There's fucking 2 back up fighters back stage! When you say there's a 'fix' in boxing...


This is taking the piss, how can they do this eith two stand inns waiting?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think they changed the replacement rules a while back


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Prizefighter @PrizefighterUK*

*Erick Ochieng has been taken straight to hospital, he was talking on the stretcher as he entered the ambulance*


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Has Glenn Mcrory dyed his hair?? Hes a proper Ginger now.

I'm sure It wasn't always that colour


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Obviously Ochieng's health is my main concern here, but my 10/1 beans is down the drain.


Where you back? You might get a refund on that if the bookies feeling generous..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember Dodson and others being put out by cuts.

Just can't remember the outcome (reserve or previous opponent)


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> This is taking the piss, how can they do this eith two stand inns waiting?


What a joke. So you can only be replaced if you've got a cut, not if you lose clearly and your opponent collapses.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Has Glenn Mcrory dyed his hair?? Hes a proper Ginger now.
> 
> I'm sure It wasn't always that colour


LMAO. Yeah it certainly does seem so.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Where you back? You might get a refund on that if the bookies feeling generous..


Will Hill. Stuck my National winnings on didn't I. :jjj


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sorry but the camera frame is just hilarious..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it was to counter the times that someone would lose a close decision but there opponent couldn`t continue due to injury and it would be fairer to put the fighter who lost in rather then a replacement


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just prayed for Erick. 

I think they have to look at the York Hall as a venue. It's boiling in there tonight and has over the years such fights as Jason Booth vs Rocky Dean i remember Booth saying it was so hot it felt like fighting in a sweat suit. 

They have to look at making some arrangements if possible to stop the arena from being so hot it's putting the fighters at risk but very tough to see what they can do i suppose..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> What a joke. So you can only be replaced if you've got a cut, not if you lose clearly and your opponent collapses.


 From Twitter: EH said it gave them a unfair advantadge and they'd only be used if the other fighter is medically ruled out


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Kim:Being told that a bout between Danny Geale and Mathew Macklin is a possibility for May 24th on HBO. Nothing finalized


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is enzo on?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Will Hill. Stuck my National winnings on didn't I. :jjj


Tweet em. Bet they refund it...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I think it was to counter the times that someone would lose a close decision but there opponent couldn`t continue due to injury and it would be fairer to put the fighter who lost in rather then a replacement


Yeah and I agree with that.

Maybe after the quarters,reserves should only be used in emergency situations.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope Ochieng is okay, that's not something you want to see.

I think it's really odd that they aren't entering one of the reserves, strange that they could crown a prizefighter champion that has lost comprehensively on the night!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Just prayed for Erick.
> 
> I think they have to look at the York Hall as a venue. It's boiling in there tonight and has over the years such fights as Jason Booth vs Rocky Dean i remember Booth saying it was so hot it felt like fighting in a sweat suit.
> 
> They have to look at making some arrangements if possible to stop the arena from being so hot it's putting the fighters at risk but very tough to see what they can do i suppose..


Dave coldwell says its absolutely redhot in there tonight. Erick was winking at people on the way out..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Steve Kim:Being told that a bout between Danny Geale and Mathew Macklin is a possibility for May 24th on HBO. Nothing finalized


Like it a lot.
@Rob.'macklins never taken a risk in his career'


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I went for Byrne, can't see how he loses this.


Just bagged him @ 2/1 - has he drifted in at all?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Dyne Byrne has one of the most common Dublin accents you'll ever here, sounds like most of my mates lol


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Proper put me on a downer now, this was shaping up to be a decent night of boxing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Dyne Byrne has one of the most common Dublin accents you'll ever here, sounds like most of my mates lol


'Irish lightning'


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Does John McDonald do a few shifts at Asda? That shirt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Does John McDonald do a few shifts at Asda? That shirt.


Yeah on the tannoy.

'Its fish night,live'


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Dave coldwell says its absolutely redhot in there tonight. Erick was winking at people on the way out..


Aye i saw that tweet as well. It's positive to hear the Eagle still saluting the fans..

The York Hall is amazing but i've found myself sweating as much as the fighters in there during summer..


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is enzo on?


Next on


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

raaaah!! right into it! lol


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Byrne is gone here!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

lol I don't believe this shit


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

proper pub scrap.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah on the tannoy.
> 
> 'Its fish night,live'


:lol:

State of Dean Byrne here.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryne getting destroyed


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha what a round


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Douglas is gassed already. :lol: Nothing on his punches now.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Brilliant round!!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

what a round! i fucking love prize fighter


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What the fuck is going on in Prizefighter here? :huh Crazy stuff!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"3 minutes of pure mayhem" classic Partridge


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl what a round.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

That was awesome :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is already the best prizefighter ive ever seen...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> what a round! i fucking love prize fighter


The welters always deliver in prizefighter.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shout me when enzo walk in..

sticking to PF..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

So of the 2 favourites, Paddy Gallagher's already lost and looked like shit and had a hard fight, and Byrne too and has nearly been knocked out and looked shit against one of the weakest fighters in the tourney.

Hopefully this bodes well for me backing Eggington!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you belive we enjoying prizefighter


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Prizefighter @PrizefighterUK*

*Paddy Gallagher has been cleared by the Boxing board's medical officers to replace Erick Ochieng in the first semi final @EddieHearn*



WAR EGGINGTON!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cmon Deano ffs


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Byrne has some chin FFS!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Prizefighter delivering for the first time in a while.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Douglas is a fucking G. no defense just straight winging, 2-0. Byrne needs a knockdown in the last


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

If Douglas avoids getting knocked down he should have his won now.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Irish lad dirty baby.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Deano needs a KO. Think we might need a few more ambulances outside the Yorkhall after this. Theyre all gonna be exhausted..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Byrne started out boxing well but Douglas came on strong and landed the harder more effective shots again, I think he's got this aslong as he stays upright.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I dont think Ive ever seen somebody look unsteady for an entire fight before like byrne has here


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryne looks awful, scracth that Byrne is awful.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paddy gallagher looks awfully short in the o/r market at 2.5ish.....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> I dont think Ive ever seen somebody look unsteady for an entire fight before like byrne has here


He always looks like that even when he`s winning


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

_Freddie Roach Backs Irish Lightening, Dean Byrne to become Word Champ_
http://www.eastsideboxing.com/weblog/news.php?p=20354&more=1

:lol:


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Prizefighter @PrizefighterUK*
> 
> *Paddy Gallagher has been cleared by the Boxing board's medical officers to replace Erick Ochieng in the first semi final @EddieHearn*
> 
> ...


Yesssssssss!!!! Got £20 on Gallagher, hope he boxes a bit better in the semi. Hopefully Douglas is fucked from this fight as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crazy how Byrne was hyped by some Irish folk on ESB back in the day, he's shite.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

But Gallagher wins it now. :lol:

WAR EGGINGTON.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Why did I change? :huh :lol:


Looks inspired now. Would expect Paddy to see off Douglas!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> _Freddie Roach Backs Irish Lightening, Dean Byrne to become Word Champ_
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/weblog/news.php?p=20354&more=1
> 
> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Haha awkward interview!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'I haven't got any money so I've gotta win it, I spent it all in the bookies' :lol: Lad.

Think Gallagher will beat him though, stylistically I think it's a worse match-up for Douglas than Byrne and he'll be a lot, lot fresher.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Looks inspired now. Would expect Paddy to see off Douglas!


You reckon?? If he fights like he did in the first he'll get sparked out..


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Looks inspired now. Would expect Paddy to see off Douglas!


If it's anything like the first two fights it's going to be another war


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cmon Big Sam Egginton!!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Changed my Prizefighter prediction to Bryne this afternoon, and had originally picked Paddy Gallagher.atsch


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope Ochieng is okay, I really do. Had a tenner on him to win the thing, thought his odds were ridiculous and was over the moon when he won it, but there was no way he could fight.

It is my opinion though that it is an absolute disgrace that Eddie Hearn put Gallagher forward despite him clearly losing that fight and having two fresh replacements. Not only because he lost the fight, but because he was one half of an absolute war that left one man without exhaustion, so yeah let's put him back in the ring despite him not even losing and taking another risk when you have two fresh guys waiting in the wings. What's the point of even fucking having them then?

Think it's an absolute sham and clear betting and gambling favouritism considering they were punting Gallagher all the long. Jim Watt couldn't wipe the cumstains from his eyes when waffling on during that first round until it was clear he was talking shit and Gallagher wasn't doing a number at all.

Sick of Sky Sports, man. Anyway, war Enzo. I just hope he doesn't get brutally knocked out.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Time for the Pexican. Managed by the Dark Lord himself.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

WAR GARTON! Might be trained by Adam Booth, they've got links together


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> From Twitter: EH said it gave them a unfair advantadge and they'd only be used if the other fighter is medically ruled out


He was fucking medically ruled out though. He collapsed. How is that not medically ruled out when he was taken to a hospital?

Fuck Eddie Hearn.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

When does Enzo fight?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> He was fucking medically ruled out though. He collapsed. How is that not medically ruled out when he was taken to a hospital?
> 
> Fuck Eddie Hearn.


I THINK it means if he gets medically ruled out pre tourney but yeah I agree it totally sucks..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

War eggington!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gartons fans look a friendly bunch lol


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Silly trying to pick a winner for prizefighter, its a fucking lottery.

Looks like all fights will be wars.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Gartons fans look a friendly bunch lol


milwall fans:yep


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Hope Ochieng is okay, I really do. Had a tenner on him to win the thing, thought his odds were ridiculous and was over the moon when he won it, but there was no way he could fight.
> 
> It is my opinion though that it is an absolute disgrace that Eddie Hearn put Gallagher forward despite him clearly losing that fight and having two fresh replacements. Not only because he lost the fight, but because he was one half of an absolute war that left one man without exhaustion, so yeah let's put him back in the ring despite him not even losing and taking another risk when you have two fresh guys waiting in the wings. What's the point of even fucking having them then?
> 
> ...


Disagree,Gallagher will want to fight on and if the Board cleared him then fair enough the ref is there to protect him in the next fight and the bloke who just won a minute ago was in a little war as well,they changed the replacement rules awhile ago.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I've actually just bet on Garton at 7's as well just in case, tryna lock in some value, £110 profit if Eggington wins outright and £70 if Garton does.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/452552485379387392
What have you done now @Lazarus?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> I've actually just bet on Garton at 7's as well just in case, tryna lock in some value, £110 profit if Eggington wins outright and £70 if Garton does.


Waste of money mate. Sams got this!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Crazy how Byrne was hyped by some Irish folk on ESB back in the day, he's shite.


He was beating decentish fighters back America though, the kind he's losing to now, everything just went south for him when he came back to Europe.

I think he;d be better of retiring, he's just getting beating after beating these days.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/452552485379387392
> What have you done now @Lazarus?


LMAO..his poor wife must be hating all of this shit!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, Eggington is giving this kid a serious beating. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Waste of money mate. Sams got this!


Haha yeah looks like it! Hopefully! Good round for him looking good here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> He was beating decent fighters back in the day though, the kind he's losing to now, everything just went south for him when he came back to Europe.
> 
> I think he;d be better of retiring, he's just getting beating after beating these days.


:good Wasn't he fighting in America?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :good Wasn't he fighting in America?


Yep training with Freddie Roach, he left him to advance his career, and look how's he's gone since. Probably didnt have a high ceiling to begin with, but he's just a journeyman at this stage


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BOOOOM fucking brilliant stuff Sammy boy!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stopped!!
damn every fight so far been good scraps.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good stoppage


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

YESSS! Get in lad!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

he tapped that ass


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent performance by Eggington. He's improved massively since the last prizefighter he was in.

3 fights in and they've all been good wtf :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Pexican got bashed rotten..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eddie should look to sign Eggington up to be honest, the lad is 20 years old and clearly has some potential, he's also in good fights, and Eddie's always banging on about wanting to do shows in Birmingham.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Annoyed that I just wasted a tenner. :lol:


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Balls. My pick gone...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just flicked over. Someone please put buncey down..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Bunce needs putting out of his misery.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Who won PF ???


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Eddie should look to sign Eggington up to be honest, the lad is 20 years old and clearly has some potential, he's also in good fights, and Eddie's always banging on about wanting to do shows in Birmingham.


That's a good shout


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Johnny Lawrence. :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eggginton is your new tournament fav. Listen to Bolts and the gang


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Yep training with Freddie Roach, he left him to advance his career, and look how's he's gone since. Probably didnt have a high ceiling to begin with, but he's just a journeyman at this stage


Yeah. The thing is he's actually capable though, he boxed well against Carson Jones but he's got that opponent mentality now, it's sad to see.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Who won PF ???


4th QF on now mate.

Gallagher(reinstated luckily), Douglas and Eggington through so far..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> 4th QF on now mate.
> 
> Gallagher(reinstated luckily), Douglas and Eggington through so far..


Damn, WAR Gallagher.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Erick never unconcious. Cautionary Brain scan...

Wanted to carry on!!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> BOOOOM fucking brilliant stuff Sammy boy!!!


Sorry buddy your boy has looked far the better out of tonight's lot so far


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Says alot that Egginton did 7rounds on a friday night in a title fight then 8days later took a 4rounder... kid must love the game.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Sorry buddy your boy has looked far the better out of tonight's lot so far


I knew he'd improved when Curtis woodhouse said he'd been bossing him in sparring but jesus that was better than I expected..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

It's funny that every quarter final passes and I think of backing somebody else forgetting there's others coming up. Like Gallagher got beaten and I thought when Byrne came up 'well he might be worth backing', then he turns out to be shit and gets smashed, then Eggington was up and even though I've already backed him I thought Garton might be in with a shout, now Eggington's looked good but the next one's on and I'm thinking 'well Cook's experienced and can bang so might surprise and so might Coyle as he's young, unbeaten, relatively unknown you just don't really know'.

As long as it's not overdone, which it isn't being done anymore, I think it's clear PF still has a place in the game. It's been quality entertainment so far. When it lives up to the billing it's a very fun night of boxing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

enzo walk in now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I knew he'd improved when Curtis woodhouse said he'd been bossing him in sparring but jesus that was better than I expected..


Yep, crazy how much he's improved both defensively and offensively in the last year, looks stronger too. He's only 20, he's definitely got potential.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Enzo is on his way, looks beat already


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Welters are always the best PF's. Gonna flip over for Enzo now...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> He was beating *decentish *fighters back America though, the kind he's losing to now, everything just went south for him when he came back to Europe.
> 
> I think he;d be better of retiring, he's just getting beating after beating these days.


Not really. He dindt beat anyone as good as Horta or Belaev in america. He just couldnt step up.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Whats going on with that kid that Spencer Oliver trained, the one with the weird long name?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus Jason Cook as been around forever


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

German entrance!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Why is all German music so weird/terrible? 

The fuck is this :lol:


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Why was Enzo wearing an Amir Khan t-shirt?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

his fucking moustache :lol:

this is the most german thing in the world


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yep, crazy how much he's improved both defensively and offensively in the last year, looks stronger too. He's only 20, he's definitely got potential.


last one he'd only had a couple of weeks training for it and still almost beat Dale Evans lol


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

WTF Germans is this strictly come boxing


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This Coyle looks and seems like a bit of a bellend. Hope Cook sparks him. :yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bruthead said:


> Why was Enzo wearing an Amir Khan t-shirt?


Team glass chin.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The baddest man in German boxing comes out to some pussyhole duet..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Whats going on with that kid that Spencer Oliver trained, the one with the weird long name?


out on the pull with his dad? 
seriously..probably in bed.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@biglads Is there any truth to the rumours that Enzo was spotted eating bratwurst & French fries, all washed down with can of orangina just minutes before arriving at the venue?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Matchroom Boxing @MatchroomBoxing*

*Best of luck to @theRealEnzoMac tonight from all of us at Matchroom Boxing*



Touch of class that...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jurgen must be fired up after that shit.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Truly fucking horrendous music :-(


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Is this referee the ****** from that programme The Phone Shop?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Matchroom Boxing @MatchroomBoxing*
> 
> *Best of luck to @theRealEnzoMac tonight from all of us at Matchroom Boxing*
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Did they say the national anthem of wales then play god save the queen?? :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Welters are always the best PF's. Gonna flip over for Enzo now...


your telling me the one time i dont watch it its good?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Matchroom Boxing @MatchroomBoxing*
> 
> *Best of luck to @theRealEnzoMac tonight from all of us at Matchroom Boxing*
> 
> ...


doesn't cost to show respect.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

No Land of our Fathers :OO


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Did they say the national anthem of wales then play god save the queen?? :lol:


:lol: Enzo doing this one for Queen & country.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why?


send good and shall receive..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why?


Well they dont normally do it do they? Don't have to but nice to see them showing respect and best wishes to a great servant of british boxing..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Enzo's English Glass will shatter tonight, God save Enzo's chin.:happy


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> No Land of our Fathers :OO


Great fucking tune that


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

*War Enzo*! Please don't get hurt.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Enzo's English Glass will shatter tonight, God save Enzo's chin.:happy


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo's major issue over the years has been going forward with chin high and throwing. Lord willing he stays smart and listens to Gary as Lockett has shown quality work in Enzo and got him fighting basic but smartly. Tuck up, Throw, Defend, Rest. No trading in transitions..

He can do this tonight but massive ask. I hope he just comes out of ring safe as he normally gets sparked badly and that's a worry but i do feel confident that if he can settle down and get close to Braehmer he can hurt him and make this a closer fight then many feel.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

First 3 were good then we get this shit, hope the young lad gets sparked, boring cunt.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

War ennnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL this aint going long!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brähme looking good. But Enzo has to survive a few rounds (for the prediction league).


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Eye trouble for both!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Enzo keeps getting tagged, defence looking very leaky but that cut over Braehmer's eye looks nasty

Looks like Enzo gonna get stopped


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Enzo is fucked. Eye gone!


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

WHY does my internet stream suck so BALLS? Damn fight freezes every few seconds.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

That eye is horrific


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Gutted for Enzo, he cant continue with his eye like that :-(


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One more round. Come on Enzo go for it son.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Enzo should be pulled out this is a bad KO waiting to happen....


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This guys a twat, I'll be devastated if he beats Eggington. Boring, looks like a bellend, mumbles like a cunt and thinks he's good when he's shit.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I really like Lockett's work in the corner but he shouldn't be sending Enzo back out imo. 

Hope this doesn't end badly


----------



## GreenCurtains (Nov 23, 2013)

Fuck me. If there's one guy who deserves some good luck it's Enzo.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

lockett should have pulled him out there


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's the doctor?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

That eye is fucking grim it's like a horror movie....


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, just switched over to the Enzo fight, how is this still ongoing? His eye is horrific, looks like he doesn't even have one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Like it a lot.
> 
> @Rob.'macklins never taken a risk in his career'


This would be it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow thats horrific.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't see Enzo lasting long with that eye, probably only got 2 or 3 left, hopefully he finds a home for that left hook before than though and knocks Matt Dawson out.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Respect to Enzo.

Barker would have pulled out by now.


----------



## GreenCurtains (Nov 23, 2013)

I like Lockette's calmness in the corner.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Danny said:


> This guys a twat, I'll be devastated if he beats Eggington. Boring, looks like a bellend, mumbles like a cunt and thinks he's good when he's shit.


:lol:

Couldn't of said it any better myself Danny.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Shame about the eye cos Enzos actually boxing pretty well...


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Seems like Braehmers just waiting for the fight to be stopped now


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Few years ago Enzo would have beat him . Not now. Pull him out.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Whats happening in PF?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo has hurt Jurgen a few times i think he's still enough of a threat to carry on for a round or two more.


----------



## GreenCurtains (Nov 23, 2013)

Lockette giving him one more round. Again.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

£30 on brahemer 4-6 at evs ..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The whole of Enzos face is now swelling. Right side totally fucked..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Zico said:


> £30 on brahemer 4-6 at evs ..


guarenteed

lockett going to pull him out


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny said:


> Can't see Enzo lasting long with that eye, probably only got 2 or 3 left, hopefully he finds a home for that left hook before than though and *knocks Matt Dawson out*.


:lol:

I logged in purely to post that.

Never noticed it before tonight but the fucker looks like Dawson's slightly retarted brother.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gallagher 4/11 wtf


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cmon Douglas


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Surely Enzo's fractured his orbital bone or something there?

It's swollen up like crazy.

Hats off to Enzo but he should have been pulled out after round 3, get Fwank on the case for a rematch and live to fight another day.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Enzo brave as anything but his eye looks like it is going to fall off should have been pulled out after last round or one before....


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats happening in PF?


Gallagher-Douglas semi-final starting now.

Johnny Coyle beat Jason Cook, looked quite slippery looks of movement and didn't really get tagged, but the whole fight lacked action so he didn't really show anything offensively. And he's a bellend.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

I think that's it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This should be warfare here judging on both there first fights.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

fucking shame this, he could of done it without the injury.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Good work from Lockett, nice to see a trainer cares so much.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I reckon Gallagher gets the stoppage here.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gallagher stops Douglas :OOO


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What the fuck? :lol: Literally 3 seconds after I posted that. Shit stoppage.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

FFFSS utter disgrace, completely ruined the night.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Enzo face is broke


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Very proud of Enzo tonight he showed he's still good enough to be at that type of level. Competitive with one eye says a lot to me about how far he's come since his darkest days..


----------



## GreenCurtains (Nov 23, 2013)

Hugging against a guy that can't see, Braehmer is a pile of bollocks.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a fucking joke if Gallagher wins this. Im seething..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Since when are refs not allowed to give standing 8's?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

gallagher wins it all then its a farce


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> guarenteed
> 
> lockett going to pull him out


Was trying to get on at 8/11, then went 4/5, & 10/11 before accepting at EVS :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ref should be sacked immediately.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fucking gutted it had to finish like that, I think this is the end for enzo


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

enzos jaw looks swollen as fuck too.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn I tuned in late to the Enzo fight after the swelling started.

I presumed it was from an accidental clash of heads, never realised it was from a punch. Makes sense as to why they carried on now.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

utterly gutted for Enzo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Halling and that ref both need to be shot, trying to justify the decision and say the york hall crowd are booing Gallagher, no Nick you fucking weirdo there booing the referee.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Loving this my bet on Gallagher has went from being burst to looking pretty good.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck has happened to the reserves in PF??? Gallagher still being in is disgraceful.

And respect Enzo, great effort as you'd expect.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it me or is the site loading slow as fuck? BS that Gallagher is still in. Makes no sense!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Eggington for me, although my stream cut out 4 or 5 times in round 3. But from what I saw Eggington stepped up in the last and increased the tempo, started to put his punches together and outworked Coyle on the ropes. Coyle boxed well in the 2nd and landed some nice counters, Eggington started brightly and took the 1st.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow that was the maddest prizefighter ever


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CHB joins the P4P Glassiest chins. Goes down more than Amir FFS!. Decent night that. Eggington robbed. Coyle looks a serious talent though!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Wow that was the maddest prizefighter ever


Can't disagree with that


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

As another boxer ever lost twice in one night like Gallagher did tonight? Can't think of one off the top of my head


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Respect to Enzo, there's no quit in him!

And Coyle winning Prizefighter was insane.
I think i got 6 out of 7 fights wrong in the prizefighter tournament, shocking stuff.

Horrible timing for the site to go down, just like it did during last nights cracking NBC card.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

There are pros and cons of this way of doing things or the old way where you could have some one who has been through two wars and is more or less fucked against someone fresh or have someone who has lost a fight win the thing maybe as it was the first fight a replacement fighter might have made more sense but then that fighter still has an advantage but I can see why people would of been pissed off if Gallagher went on to win prizefighter because the way he clearly lost that first fight.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

On the evidence of tonight, I might just about slightly favour Callum Smith in a rematch at this moment in time.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> On the evidence of tonight, I might just about slightly favour Callum Smith in a rematch at this moment in time.


:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> There are pros and cons of this way of doing things or the old way where you could have some one who has been through two wars and is more or less fucked against someone fresh or have someone who has lost a fight win the thing maybe as it was the first fight a replacement fighter might have made more sense but then that fighter still has an advantage but I can see why people would of been pissed off if Gallagher went on to win prizefighter because the way he clearly lost that first fight.


Yeah, it's kind of one of those situations where there isn't really a 100% fair solution available imo.
Perhaps the most fair thing to do at the time would have been to make a 5th quarter final with the two reserves... idk.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, it's kind of one of those situations where there isn't really a 100% fair solution available imo.
> Perhaps the most fair thing to do at the time would have been to make a 5th quarter final with the two reserves... idk.


Actually that is a good idea but the time restraints mean that Sky wouldn`t be up for that which is a shame


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Against o'kane he looked like a world class counter puncher in the making.
> 
> He has stalled a bit since.


you were not impressed with him against saunders?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*Just to let you know that Eric Ochieng's MRI scan is all clear and will be discharged from hospital shortly*


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Great to hear that Erick has been cleared. He seems like a good kid!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I felt for Enzo tonight. It was a real shame, Brahmer looked pretty horrible considering he was fighting somebody with such a horrendous injury. The 1-2 and grab tactics made him look every bit his age, as well as a little cynical - it mostly felt like he was waiting for the guy to get pulled out rather than putting on a performance.

I really feel it would have been a good contest had Enzo had a little more luck. Chances are Brahmer would have been able to frustrate Enzo and tire him out anyway, but it would have been nice to find out. Enzo had enough success in that state to think it would have been interesting, and I think the one thing we always worry about with Enzo is if he can take the punches that are coming back - but that didn't seem an issue.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great news! Hope the Eagle fights on, not sure he should be at 147 though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What happened with Maccarinelli's injury? Someone mentioned that it happened three weeks ago but if anything significant did happen back then, why would they still go ahead with the fight? The way it flared up, Enzo obviously wasn't ready for a fight so soon. Shame to see him lose in that manner though because he wasn't doing too badly.

Nice to hear Ochieng is fine though. Great news.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wasn't fun to watch the Enzo fight tonight, was actually really depressing. Guy had so much heart and kept going in a fight that should've never went past round 1.

I love Enzo, he's my favourite boxer, I decided tonight. I hope he hangs it up, it's too much.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Since when are refs not allowed to give standing 8's?


Unified rules of Boxing. There hasn't been standing 8's for years.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

From the eagle's twitter...

"In all things I give Christ glory. I am fine and in good health, it was too hot in the venue for that cause I was feeling dizzy after a great performance and the paramedics were doing their job for health and safety reasons and routine. God bless, Eagle"


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I have heard and seen on tv that York hall can get dangerously hot.

Steve Williams v Lenny daws was another.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Gutted for Ochieng cos he could well have won the tournament. 

I'd like to see more of Gallagher, kid comes to fight and provides excitement. 

Hope Eggington gets a bit more exposure.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Gutted for Ochieng cos he could well have won the tournament.
> 
> I'd like to see more of Gallagher, kid comes to fight and provides excitement.
> 
> Hope Eggington gets a bit more exposure.


Eggington won the semi and would have gone on to win the final. But... I'm glad in a way that he didnt because Johnny Coyle looked superb in the final. Thats a real talented lad there. And only 20 years old. He's been fighting at light middle but I think his future will defo be at Light welter or welter..

Reminded me massively of Frankie Gavin but possibly with more of a dig..


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

DrMo said:


> @biglads Is there any truth to the rumours that Enzo was spotted eating bratwurst & French fries, all washed down with can of orangina just minutes before arriving at the venue?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?39965-Where-now-for-Enzo-macc/page3


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> From the eagle's twitter...
> 
> "In all things I give Christ glory. I am fine and in good health, it was too hot in the venue for that cause I was feeling dizzy after a great performance and the paramedics were doing their job for health and safety reasons and routine. God bless, Eagle"


What a guy. Gentleman. Holds doors open for people on fight night along with a beaming smile and willingness to chat. I took my dad to a show a while back and he took his walking stick and as he went up stairs i could see Erick looking out to make sure he's ok. He's just got a good heart and thank the lord he's ok was really worried last night..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> What a guy. Gentleman. Holds doors open for people on fight night along with a beaming smile and willingness to chat. I took my dad to a show a while back and he took his walking stick and as he went up stairs i could see Erick looking out to make sure he's ok. He's just got a good heart and thank the lord he's ok was really worried last night..


Yeah,he seems a lovely bloke and a character.

It would seem strange watching sky shows without the odd appearance of erick waiting to be introduced in his shades.cool guy with a relaxed manner I'm envious of.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah,he seems a lovely bloke and a character.
> 
> It would seem strange watching sky shows without the odd appearance of erick waiting to be introduced in his shades.cool guy with a relaxed manner I'm envious of.


:good Agreed. I just think him and Dean went into PF to soon after tough fights and the heat as well needs to be looked at in the York Hall. Safety of our fighters needs to come first..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah,he seems a lovely bloke and a character.
> 
> It would seem strange watching sky shows without the odd appearance of erick waiting to be introduced in his shades.cool guy with a relaxed manner I'm envious of.


I remember the first time I saw Ochieng, I looked at him with them shades on and imagined him being a bit of a dick :lol: I'm glad I was wrong though. He seems like a very nice person and it's great to see how religion and boxing has helped him turn his life around. He's a game fighter, tough, up for anything and a gentleman...as a fan, you can't ask for any more. He's a credit to the sport and I was really pleased to hear he wasn't in a serious condition last night.


----------

